# Rodrigue 10" Custom French Chef's Knife.



## Canadian (Sep 7, 2012)

I have owned many gyutos but none have impressed me as much as my NOS Sabatier in terms of profile and distal taper, which in my experience dictates a knifes handling and feel. Even my Masamoto HC gyuto felt clunky after purchasing my Sab. The only knife that I have owned that replicated this quality was a Shigefusa. Despite being a gorgeous knife, I prefer western style knives and thus I sold it to fund my Rodrigue custom, and Im glad I did. 

This knife is an absolute dream to cut with. It is patterned after a Sabatier chefs knife. It handles better than anything I have ever owned and despite being heavier than my nogent it actually feels lighter in the hand. 

The steel is CPM-154 at 62 HRC and is very wear resistant and tough. Moreover, it takes and holds an extremely fine edge. It is thin and has a beautiful distal taper. My sharpening progression is 1k/4k waterstones then CrO2. Any difference in cutting ability relative to other high-end knives I have owned/used probably comes down to grind. This knife gets as sharp as anything else, but maintains it for much longer. In the year and a bit that I have owned this knife I have only had to take it to the stones twice. Keep in mind that I am not a professional cutting 8+ hours a day. Nonetheless, this is a heck of a lot less sharpening compared to other knives I own(ed) including my Sab. 

Pierre was always very patient with me. After many emails back and forth we eventually finalized the details and I sent him my deposit. Several months later I received my knife. It has perfect fit and finish.

In sum, the knife can get as sharp as the best, maintain it for longer and cut through the nastiest without chipping or rolling. It has a classical French profile, slight convex grind and a beautiful distal taper, which lends to its amazing handling abilities. 

Knives for me are an aesthetic experience. Analogy: the Rodrigue is like driving a Ferrari FF whereas the NOS nogent is like driving a 250 GT. Thats the best I can do. Both are a pleasure to own and use. In terms of pure performance, the Rodrigue is on another level. 

Details: 
10 (250mm) cutting length and 50mm high at the heel. The thickness is 2.5mm at the heel and it tapers to 1.5mm at the middle of the spine all the way to .8mm an inch from the tip. Nickel/silver bolster, 3/16 hidden pins and single center mosaic. Cocobolo scales. Spine and heel chamfered (rounded). 

P.S. sorry for the poor quality pictures. Its the best I can do on my phone camera.


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow... Thanks for the review, that is a beautiful knife!!!


----------



## The hekler (Sep 7, 2012)

Beautiful knife!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 7, 2012)

Congratulations on your new knife Canadian.

Nice review (Pierre has had a few nice reviews lately...), and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 7, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 7, 2012)

Cocobolo is always so elegantly understated. Very nice.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 7, 2012)

If that's the one from about a year ago, I've wanted it for a year now....


----------



## Namaxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Beautiful!! I'm dying to get on to Pierre's waiting list.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 7, 2012)

Lefty said:


> If that's the one from about a year ago, I've wanted it for a year now....



It is the same knife that Pierre has posted on his website. 

Thanks for the comments folks!


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 7, 2012)

This knife reminds me of my taste in women. I'm not really into red heads, but every once in awhile I'll see one that gives me whiplash. Much like this knife. Not a fan of western handles, but I'd love to takes this for a ride:spiteful: 
Cheers to you and Pierre both!


----------



## ajhuff (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice. Great minds must think alike  I have a similar project currently in the works .

-AJ


----------



## chinacats (Sep 7, 2012)

Gorgeous and without that evil finger guard thing to get in the way of sharpening.


----------



## Benuser (Sep 9, 2012)

A beauty!
Do I see a flat area near the heel? Some French have it, others don't.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 11, 2012)

Not that I'm a weirdo or anything, but here's the pic I've had saved for over a year now...don't judge!


----------



## Canadian (Sep 11, 2012)

Lefty said:


> Not that I'm a weirdo or anything, but here's the pic I've had saved for over a year now...don't judge!



haha, no judgement--I promise. 

Pierre's lighting and camera is a lot better than mine.


----------



## Justin0505 (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this, but WOW! What tuners some concept by you and perfect execution by Pierre. 

This remindmodern f when custom car builders do "modernized" versions of classics: like something that looks like a jag xke or shelby cobra, but made with state of the art components and processes so they work as good as they look.


----------



## Justin0505 (Oct 23, 2012)

reminds me of this:
[video=youtube;66owXqZaexs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66owXqZaexs[/video]
but without the crazy, unattainable price increase.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 23, 2012)

Love the Top Gear reference.

Beautiful knife.


----------



## Canadian (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 23, 2012)

the first thing i thought upon first opening this thread is that this knife is what the Hattori FH should have been like.


----------



## Canadian (Oct 24, 2012)

Justin0505 said:


> reminds me of this:
> [video=youtube;66owXqZaexs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66owXqZaexs[/video]
> but without the crazy, unattainable price increase.



Interesting that you made this connection because the Jaguar E-type is my favourite "classic" car, and that speedster is just stunning.


----------



## hambone.johnson (Oct 24, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> the first thing i thought upon first opening this thread is that this knife is what the Hattori FH should have been like.



its funny you mention that because i have a knife on order, a la custom, that is a copy from my hattori FH with a little tweek here and there after a couple of years of use. love me some gyuto but i keep going back to my FH. hope my order is what im dreaming of.


----------



## Canadian (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm thinking about another custom: 10", same profile, carbon steel, hidden tang...


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 24, 2012)

hambone.johnson said:


> its funny you mention that because i have a knife on order, a la custom, that is a copy from my hattori FH with a little tweek here and there after a couple of years of use. love me some gyuto but i keep going back to my FH. hope my order is what im dreaming of.



my FH is the only stainless gyuto that i've kept, and it's a nice knife, for sure.


----------



## stevenStefano (Oct 24, 2012)

I feel the same. Mine is really the only 240 I still ever use. It's gotta be the best VG10 knife out there and the handle and profile are fantastic


----------

